# any good sources for decals?



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I bought a ti ax and the decals are less than great and I want to replace them. I see a vendor in Aus on ebay and was wondering if anyone has used them? I will prbably use an other model set that is more pleasing to the eye. Does anyone have any sugestions? 

Is Gita a option?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Gita hooked me up with a DT*

sticker for my 84 Professional so it is possible


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I've ordered from the cat in Oz and I wasn't impressed. It was just a "made in Belgium" replacement for the downtube but the edges were uneven and colors were off. Oh and it took six weeks to get here. 

Call Gita.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

There's a guy on ebay that has fantastic replica decals. He's from Australia. I used a set for my Merckx - they're amazing. High quality, vinyl backed, gorgeous. 

http://stores.ebay.com/Cyclomondo


Edit - is you're 'guy from Oz' this guy? I agree that the 'made in belgium' and slx decal are the thinner type, but I had no issue with colors - they look OEM perfect. The actual Merckx decals are really stunning and of a different, thicker material.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep, that's the same guy I used. Guess maybe he has gotten his shop in order if he did better with your order as I wasn't impressed. Glad to hear it worked out for you though.


----------

